# Cheap boat bumpers



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I just had a brain storm, Now let's see if it works!
I have just made 2 boat bumpers out of large swim noodles. The pics should tell the story, but I used 3/4" pvc, elmer's glue, white nylon rope, and a few minutes to make what I think will work pretty well. I dipped the ends of the rope in the glue to seal the rope.
I used the same basic stuff as I do to make my catfish noodles.
Let me know how you think they can be improved, of if you think they will work.
Red is my catfish noodles . These are baking in the sun to dry the glue


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

If you feel confident that they will hold up to however many lbs per square inch your boat will produce when slammed against a dock by some jerk boaters wake. :cursing: Then sure! They look great!


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

seems like a good idea but if your using thin wall pipe it will most likely break when hitting the dock, im not sure if thick wall would work though.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I used thick walled PVC. I wish I could find some larger noodles. This one just happened to drift up to the dock, so it was free. I don't do a lot of docking where I need bumpers, but this was just one of my brain f-rts. I figure about %1.50 each, and 5 minutes to make 4 bumpers.
Hopefully the double knot in the line won't pull thru the PVc. I also hope the elmer's will provide enough adhesion.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

as long as you dont get slammed against the dock you should be fine.


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Elmer's?? Come on now...you should use something stronger than what a 1st grader uses.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

That is all I had, but it really seems solid. I left them in the sun to bake for 2 days. The noodle was a pretty tight fit, so I don't really think it will be a problem. I have used contact cement on some of my cat jugs, and elmer's on others and it seems to work just as well. I tried to pull them out and it wouldn't budge. If the jugs ever fail, I'll just lose a catfish, and may have some egg on my face. I don't think the knot would have pulled thru the noodle (on the bumpers) without the PVC, but the PVC adds enough weight to make the bumper hang straight.
I'll let you know if there is a problem with the glue. If it works, the elmer's is much easier!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Seems like a lot of work when you can buy a few at 10.00 each. I wonder how yours will hold up in sun and rubbing on a wooden dock.


----------

